
Evolving Neural Networks for a Flatland Agent - pveierland
http://veierland.net/blog/evolving-neural-networks-for-a-flatland-agent/
======
gus_massa
If you wait until the simulation is complete, a buton thay says "random"
appear just below the map and you can see how one of the pacmans (the
champion?) performs in the map.

I tried to change "foodEaten - 2 * poisonEaten" to "foodEaten - 10 *
poisonEaten" but then the pacman walks a little and then it starts to go in a
"circle"(square) up>left>down>right>[repeat]. It get's too cautious :(.

